# exhaust tips



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

my blueflame exhaust tips are hard to clean.

whats the best thing to use to clean and keep them clean?

dave i think this may be a question for you :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Autosol metal polish paste , elbow grease , or if they are bad a washing up green pad , then weekly spray /wipe with virosol , oops wrong Dave :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a blue flame and I use Autosol Metal Polish on mine and they come up a treat....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Want a before and after on mine again?

I'll post them when I go to work tomorrow


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I've tried them all believe me! The mrs golf alloys have bare polished dishes. The best i have come accross to date is Autoglym metal polish. I hate Autoglym with a passion but cant get enough of their metal polish! :lol:


----------



## ben1662 (Jan 3, 2008)

i use auto glym super resin polish works great on my miltek


----------

